# Advice for a first timer in a professional kitchen



## kmdavid (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi everyone!

My name is Kevin, I was a culinary student and didn't finish the 4 year course of academic matters but I finished all my culinary modules under the Alain Ducasse Formation. I'm not bragging in any way that we have the same curriculum to those students in France but that's all I have to say about my culinary school. I left my hometown and went to New York City to learn. Nothing better to be in the mecca of culinary to learn, learn and learn. I would like to ask advice because I'm having my first ever kitchen trail and I really don't know what to expect and I'm pretty damn nervous. I would love to hear from the professionals. Please and Thank you.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I don´t think it would look very good in a resume saying you didnt finish a 4 year course , when you basically had started the process and finished modules.

Especially when you have no real world restaurant experience ,the degree doesnt make you any better but its something to add and say you had the will and determination to finish. 

I certainly would have finished the course , before deciding to not obtain a degree , that would count for something throughout my entire culinary career. 

I have seen culinary school grads that have real world experience and have worked around the world , that can´t take the pressure of cooking on the line. 

Not to be rude , but it will be hard to convince others that you can work the line when you technically didnt finish school.  ( not that everyone working the line has went to school ) 

Do i think its impossible that you can work in the industry and gain a great reputation - No its not

Is it alot harder when you have no degree or didnt finish in obtaining your degree - Yes it is

You will get many mixed answers on this thread , regardless get ready to bust some arse.


----------



## debo (Oct 3, 2013)

Just get into the first kitchen you can d do as much as possible, do everything that is asked of you no matter what it is and do it with a smile, keep your ears and eyes open in the kit he and for better jobs and better restaurants, you do t need a degree to cook. Just get into a kitchen bust your ass and the chefs will teach you more and more. Just keep working harder then anyone else around you and the jobs, mo et and opportunity's will come. 
I don't know why you didn't finish school and it really doesn't matter to me or to most chefs your trying to get a job from. Don't let anyone talk down to you or judge you because you didn't Finnish school.
have fun, bust your ass and good luck my friend


----------



## kmdavid (Nov 9, 2013)

KaiqueKuisine I appreciate the words of wisdom and that's a good read for my future. I'm actually going to save enough money to go to a culinary school here in New York and then I'll message you that I have finished school not the bachelor's degree though. thank you again sir!

Debo One of the most inspiring advice I heard. It really boosted me up. I know that I have the passion and determination to be a great cook and I'm looking forward to all the trials and hardships to get to where I want to be. thank you sir!


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/78166/what-are-the-basics-any-cook-need-to-know-in-the-kitchen


----------



## parisjordan (Aug 19, 2013)

The words that KaiqueKuisine said are really appreciable as he talked about the true fact that one has to face while entering into this industry. In today's competitive world of culinary arts, there are many culinary graduates with highly reputed degrees and certifications. Then at some point, the weightage would be passed to those graduates among the bulk of persons who are looking for chef's job. Having no degree is somewhat a point that if you even try to justify your point to the other person, then he/she might not understand this as he/she is bound to consider those first who have degrees. That's not true that it is impossible to get success without having a degree, but for this, you have to try harder and harder. So it's better to be on a safer side by having a degree, because you might not know that at which point you required it the most.

Learn here the importance of culinary classes: http://bit.ly/1bI2TeQ


----------

